# Wax On Before Going To Florida...



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

IT's love bug season again.

Twice a year these pesky little creatures swarm along Florida's Highways and bi-ways...getting stuck to your windshields and the front of your Outbacks.

Wish I had waxed mine before the trip this past week. I'm taking a break from scrubbing the front of my Outback to get those dried on gooey splats...off!

(I think the center of the love bug must be filled with super glue)


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I know what you mean! Got back form Orlando last weekend and then spent the afternoon washing lovebugs from the front of the truck and the Outback! Man, I hate lovebug season!!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Chuggs said:


> (I think the center of the love bug must be filled with super glue)


I sure wish you posted this a week or two ago. Now, I'm going to have some scrubbing to do!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, my family told me to add insult to injury, the love bug season started early, right after Katrina hit.

I don't miss those little flying black couples at all. Made riding a motorcycle almost impossible. You think they are hard to get off an Outback, think about hot exhaust pipes!!

JR


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Chuggs said:


> IT's love bug season again.
> 
> Twice a year these pesky little creatures swarm along Florida's Highways and bi-ways...getting stuck to your windshields and the front of your Outbacks.
> 
> ...


The Very Best way to get love bugs or any kind of bugs off the front of the Outback;SOB or cars or TV is to use Bounce Dryer Sheets! I read this on another forum and did not beleave it until I tried it myself.on the Outback before we went to the SOB and all the time on the cars and truck.Take a wet towel wipe it the area you want to work on just enough to get it damp. Dip your dryer sheet into a bucket of water ,but do not squeze it out now just rub it over the bugs and they Will come off! take your same damp towel and wipe the dryer sheet stuff off and you are done. The dryer sheet will also get road tar off,but it is harder to do. I always keep bounce in the camper then when we get to a camp sight if I need to go over the front i can do it real quick while they are fresh( not that I always do)The good thing is you can do this at campgrounds that say not to wash your camper because you are using less than a small bucket of water.

happy Camping....Lynn


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Luckily, I thought about it ahead of time and waxed the truck and the outback before we left 2 weeks ago. I did a quick rinse and used a long handled bruch on the front of the trailer when we got down and they came right off. Just got home tonight and will wash everything tomorrow hopefully. Can't beat that coat of wax to prevent sticking, though.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

WD-40 isn't too bad for removing bugs either.

But best of all, I soak the bugs with water and a brush, then use a sponge with mesh which is especially used to remove bugs without damaging the OB's surface. I then follow it up with a product I use is called "Original Bike Spirits Spray Cleaner & Polish", it's manufactured by Amrep of Marietta, GA. Here's the LINK


----------

